# Aura Sound NS3 Test Results



## Erin H (Aug 26, 2009)

For those who care, I have tested and posted the results of the Aura Sound NS3-193-8A1 Speaker. 
http://medleysmusings.com/aura-sound-ns3-193-8a1/

Aura Sound NS3-193-8A1 | Medley's Musings

for $12, I'm not sure this can be beat... but then there's the really low sensitivity which may be a serious issue to some. 

3.5mm linear xmax (bl limited)
nearly ruler flat response from 200-5khz. notch out the peak at 6.5khz and you're flat to 10khz


Displacement Limits thresholds can be changed in Processing property page
X Bl @ Bl min=82% 3.5 mm Displacement limit due to force factor variation
X C @ C min=75% 4.4 mm Displacement limit due to compliance variation
X L @ Z max=10 % >4.5 mm Displacement limit due to inductance variation
X d @ d2=10% 14.5 mm Displacement limit due to IM distortion (Doppler)
































LMK if you have any questions.

- Erin


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Aura Sound NS3 Test Resulst*

Are the Dayton ND90-8s relabled NS3s? Specs and appearances are nearly identical, and the ND90 are currently $20/ea range...


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

I know Aurasound discontinued production but perhaps Parts Express was able to obtain the rights.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Aura Sound NS3 Test Resulst*

I've bought a number of Aura NS-6s, and at $9, they are a bargain. Interesting to see test results for the NS-3.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Aura Sound NS3 Test Resulst*

And coincidentally if you search for NS3 at P.E., the ND90 comes up...


----------



## devinkato (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: Aura Sound NS3 Test Resulst*

Any plans on testing the 4ohm version that is also on sale? Or should we expect similar results?


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

Is there any real designs done with either the ns3 or the nd90's? Sounds like it could make a decent near field setup.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Jstslamd said:


> Is there any real designs done with either the ns3 or the nd90's? Sounds like it could make a decent near field setup.


Check out Zaph Audio site. There is a good little design there that I have considered for the bedroom or desktop...

Whoops, sorry I was mistaken. That design was using the HiVi 3" driver. Here are his comments on the Aurasound... http://zaphaudio.com/smalltest/


----------



## Erin H (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Aura Sound NS3 Test Resulst*



devinkato said:


> Any plans on testing the 4ohm version that is also on sale? Or should we expect similar results?


I can't imagine there's enough difference to warrant it's own test.


----------



## Johnny LaRue (Jan 25, 2013)

vann_d said:


> I know Aurasound discontinued production but perhaps Parts Express was able to obtain the rights.


Aura Sound still makes speakers. When Madisound received that large batch of speakers from Aura Sound their website stated that Aura was still building drivers, but they were no longer selling them under their own name. That's why companies like Dayton Audio sell speakers nearly identical to old Aura Sound stuff.


----------

